# [SOLVED] CPU mismatch



## PaulTheRock (Apr 20, 2008)

I have installed a AMD ATHLON XP 2400+ processor (AXDA2400KV3C) on a Gigabyte GA-7VKML motherboard. CPU is being seen as AMD Athlon XP 1800+ running @ 1.49MHz. I have installed two sticks of Kingston 1GB DDR SDRAM for a total of 2GB. I saw a previous post of a similar problem and have tried to include as much info as i was able to figure out. I was not able to figure out the clock part even after downloading CPU-Z. CPU-Z did not list a clock number such as 10, 11 or 12. can you help? This is my first time on this site and at changing these components.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: CPU mismatch*

reset the cmos and see what it lists it as
turn the computer off
remove the power lead from the back
take the side off
remove the cmos battery
move the cmos jumper from pins 1 and 2 to pin 2 and 3 and the back to pins 1 and 2
replace the battery
put the side on
replug in the power lead
boot the computer


----------



## PaulTheRock (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: CPU mismatch*

i inquired directly from Gigabyte and their reply was "2400+ is 266mhz FSB please make sure onboard CLK_ JP jumper setting set to 133mhz , here I send you the image please refer to it after jumper set to 133mhz FSB boot system to bios select load fail-safe defaults first then load optimized dedaults press F10 save setup exit system restart will detect the correct cpu as 2400+" and so I tried it... it went right into Windows (not absolutely why) and i could see the 2400+ @ 2.0GHz. finally got there. thanks for all your help and input!

PaulTheRock


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: CPU mismatch*

glad you have it sorted


----------

